# Just started taking zoloft.



## torrig (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi, my doctor just put me on zoloft because I have anxiety induced ibs. I was wondering if anyone else on here is taking it and has it helped you?


----------



## sjane2 (Oct 7, 2004)

hi there - i too was put on zoloft a few years back for anxiety, and also for it to help my ibs. i was only on it a few months and started experiencing some side affects that weren't a huge deal, but made me want to treat anxiety on my own. i have heard that this is a very good way of treating both though. i just chose to do it on my own.probably doesn't help you much but i just wanted to let you know my experience.stacy


----------

